

Show HN: Run sweepstakes on Twitter with TweetStakes - sourc3

A friend of mine and I were talking a while back and we realized that it would be cool to run some sweepstakes on Twitter.<p>We put up a sign up page for a while to collect some emails and we got 200 sign ups.<p>Once we received some sign ups we got together about 2 weekends ago and we put together a web application that lets people create sweepstakes on Twitter by counting the mentions and picking winners etc.<p>I want to get your opinion on the site before we let those 200 people know that we are ready for beta. I would very much appreciate your feedback. Thanks in advance.<p>The url is: http://www.tweetstak.es
======
eci436
Very nice! I been waiting for a steady service like this!!

